# Iacton and Decius



## slaine69 (Jun 4, 2009)

I've hit a snag with the primarchs or one in particular, that angry bugger Angron in every picture I do hes just not angry enough, anyways in one of the lulls between drawing the angriest guy in the universe (besides chuck norris and apologies to anyone who is tired of those jokes) i started reading flight of the eisenstien and thought I do some character pics for :cusss and giggles...

IACTON QRUZE









SOLUN DECIUS


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

wow, all of your drawings are excellent!!

im also starting a pre-heresy DG army and the picture of Decius is helping me a lot!! thanks! :biggrin:

EDIT: i would give you rep straight away, but it wont let me!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I check this section regularly for more of your work. Good to see it. Nice work on these two. Iacton is really well captured. Age and experience. Fine work as usual slaine.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

This is one of the first times I've stepped in to the Artwork section, and the first thread I see is awesome. Your drawing skills are impressive, slaine69. I love how well detailed everything is, in particular the armor. Simply impressive.


----------



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

slaine69 I love your work.
Your word bearer ripping apart a guardsmen sketch has been the background on my comp for some time. every time I look at it I seem to notice something new. (ex the other day i saw a glimpse of a sorcerer or standard bearer in the way background)

To the point. If you are having trouble on Angron, skip him.
All your work is superb and personal i just can't see how you could screw up. But that's why we have artists and people who just admire their art. So skip him and try somebody else.
Mortarion could be alot of fun to try.
Thanx alot for all you hard work.
It does not go unappreciated.


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice sketches. Really like the armor on SOLUN DECIUS with all the little scribbly writing. Adds alot of character I think.


----------

